# Returning Resident UK



## Ajitsinh (Oct 29, 2015)

*Brining wife on Returning Resident and Children on Dependent ILR visa*

Dear Sir/Madam,

I received UK ILR in 2004 and my wife received ILR in 2009. After that we went to India and I keep on coming every year for office work.

Now I came back to UK 4 months before and planning to get my family back to UK by applying Returning Resident for my wife and Dependent ILR for my children.

Can you please help with the following:
1. List of supporting documents required for Returning Resident Visa for my wife?? She filed the application online and appointment date is next month.
2. Foy my children, plan is to apply separate dependent ILR visa. What would be the Immigration Health Surcharge? If I select as 'Applying Alone' for children and select Visa Route as Settlement and Visa Type as 'Child/Dependent of Settled Person' then it calculate it as £600. Is that correct?

As my wife is filing the application from India, fee for my each kid would be
Rs 1,03,000 + Rs 63,000 = Rs 1,66,000 

Please help me if this understanding is correct.

Regards,
Ajit


----------



## m25 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello All,

I am applying for Returning Resident Visa for UK.

My husband is resident since Oct2004. I got my ILR in 2009. I came to India to look after my elderly parents and in laws. My husband kept travelling between India and UK. Now, since there is no responsibility at India, I am my husband wants to settle in UK with our two kids. Currently my husband is in UK from June2015. He has rented property their.

1. I applied for Returning Resident Visa. Is that correct option?
2. For my kids, I plan to apply for child of Settled Person. 
The fees are very high so should I wait till I get my visa and then apply for kids OR is it better to apply all visas together?

Thanks. Looking forward to your reply asap.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When did you go to India to look after your parents? ILR generally expires after 2 years away, and while they take into account compassionate grounds, returning resident is a very difficult visa to get.


----------



## m25 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello Joppa,

Thanks for your reply.

I got my ILR in Mar2009 and I came back to India in April2009. My father expired in July2011 and my mother in law who was paralyzed expired in Feb2015. I can show death certificates and medical papers. 

I visited my husband in UK once in Year2012 for 2 weeks. 

What are chances of getting Returning Resident?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't be definite as I don't make decisions but your chances must be rated as slim. They only allow people to return as resident on exceptional grounds, such as having lived most of your life in UK. You can try applying and see how it goes but I can't rate your chances very highly.


----------



## Ajitsinh (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

Is there any standard document list you would like to help with to support Returning Resident application?

Regards,
Aj


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/application-for-uk-visa-as-returning-resident-form-vaf4b


----------



## m25 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

Thanks for information. 
So if Returning Resident is not very suitable for me. What is option for me? Will that stand good chance for me and my kids. We want to join my husband as early as possible.

Thanks.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Spouse visa. He will have to meet the financial requirement.


----------



## m25 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for information.

What is exact financial requirement for spouse visa? How much is enough?
I also need to apply dependent settlement visa for my two kids.

Since fees for this type of visa is very high-

Is it better to apply all 3 visa's together? OR
First apply for spouse visa. once is successful then apply for kids dependent visa. Please suggest.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

£18,600 to sponsor just you. It's probably easier to apply for your visa first, and once in UK, bring your children over. There is a chance they will get indefinite leave to enter visa.


----------

